# OPP Officer Shot and Killed Near Ohsweken- Dec 27th/2022



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2022)

F@ck!!






						CityNews
					






					toronto.citynews.ca


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Dec 2022)

Son of a bitch - my condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of the fallen officer. 

As I have said the chickens are coming back home....


----------



## Retired AF Guy (27 Dec 2022)

Crap ....  Condolences to family, friends and co-workers..


----------



## brihard (27 Dec 2022)

Provincial Constable Grzegorz (Greg) Pierzchala. He was 28 and was in his first year on the job. He grew up in Ontario, wrestled and did track in university, and had an older brother. He was an Ontario Provincial Police officer, a son, and a brother.

Rest in peace, constable.

EDIT TO ADD: Two suspects in custody.


----------



## ModlrMike (27 Dec 2022)

Crap! My condolences to the family, friends, and colleagues of the fallen.


----------



## brihard (28 Dec 2022)

Turns out he was also former CAF. PRes infantry with the Grey and Simcoe Forresters in Ontario.


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 Dec 2022)

Two suspects charged with first-degree murder in shooting of OPP officer
					

Const. Grzegorz Pierzchala, who was described as a ‘gentle man’ and a ‘quiet leader’, had just learned he’d passed his probation for his dream job. One of the people accused of murdering him was out on bail on assault charges at the time, reports The Hamilton Spectator.




					www.thestar.com
				




Two suspects charged with first-degree murder in shooting of OPP officer​Extracts:

The OPP commissioner added that he was “outraged” by the fact that McKenzie (accused shooter) — who had been charged with several violent offences in late 2021 — had been *out on bail*.

Court documents obtained by The Hamilton Spectator show McKenzie has been on bail since late June — about six months after he was charged with a litany of offences related to an alleged domestic-violence incident in Hamilton. None of the charges have been proven.

Hamilton police arrested McKenzie in early December 2021, charging him with a total of 12 assault- and firearm-related offences, according to the documents.

Three of the charges were for alleged assaults against three people — one of whom was a peace officer, court records show. Four other charges were related to the illegal possession of an unlicensed handgun.

The documents further show McKenzie was already prohibited from possessing a firearm by way of two previous court orders: one on Jan. 10, 2018, another on March 23, 2016. The Spectator has not yet seen details of those judge-approved orders.

A 2021 document from the Parole Board of Canada says McKenzie is from the Onondaga First Nations of the Six Nations of the Grand River Territory, The Canadian Press reported. He was serving an almost three-year sentence for robbery, assault with a weapon, possession of a weapon and other charges when his release was revoked that year because he was not complying with his terms.


----------



## Halifax Tar (29 Dec 2022)

Rifleman62 said:


> Two suspects charged with first-degree murder in shooting of OPP officer
> 
> 
> Const. Grzegorz Pierzchala, who was described as a ‘gentle man’ and a ‘quiet leader’, had just learned he’d passed his probation for his dream job. One of the people accused of murdering him was out on bail on assault charges at the time, reports The Hamilton Spectator.
> ...



Damn shame. 

My deepest condolences.


----------

